# Would it work? Post Frame Question



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Bill1500 said:


> I was wondering about that. But would it really be any different than an attached garage on a regular house where the homeowner has mowers etc?


Well it depends on how much equipment you have, The reason i bought up the gas smell, my ex neighbor runs a small landscape co, Just cut edge blow and go stuff, 1 ride on and a stand up plus all the other small stuff, he keept all his stuff on a open trailer in his garage, His whole house smell't of gas.


----------

